
Super Bowl 50 telecast will hit all the angles, even 360 degrees - ashwinl
http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Super-Bowl-50-telecast-will-hit-all-the-angles-6810870.php?t=4cd49fade1
======
ashwinl
"After raising $9 million in private financing rounds, Replay – led by co-
founder and CEO Oren Haimovitch-Yogev – went on to sign multi-year agreements
with American teams, such as the New York Yankees, the Dallas Cowboys, and the
Cleveland Cavaliers. They have also installed cameras in the Maracanã Stadium
in Rio de Janeiro after signing a deal with TV Globo, and soon, their cameras
will be in Asia" [1]

Replay Technologies, from Israel, has 100 employees [2], raised $9 million
excluding debt financing [3] and established contracts with teams in multiple
leagues. Impressive. Specs of system architecture and good samples. [4]

[1] [http://nocamels.com/2016/01/replay-technologies-
freed-3d-spo...](http://nocamels.com/2016/01/replay-technologies-
freed-3d-sport/)

[2] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Super-
Bowl-50-te...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Super-
Bowl-50-telecast-will-hit-all-the-angles-6810870.php?t=4cd49fade1)

[3] [https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/replay-
technologies](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/replay-technologies)

[4] [http://iq.intel.com/360-degree-replay-technology-brings-
fans...](http://iq.intel.com/360-degree-replay-technology-brings-fans-into-
the-future-of-sports/)

